# Oxytetracycline/Tetracycline - What's the difference?



## MilkMan (Feb 3, 2010)

Title says it all. Anybody know the difference?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

All are tetracycline hydrochloride, be it feed through Aureomycin, eye ointments terramyacin. Oxytetracycline is new and improved, and is both gram negative and positive, making it superior for initial treatment of problems, where then a feed through and be used after initial blood levels are reached with the injectable. There is no reason to purchase more expensive tetracycline when using it for a uterine flush. And the LA is long acting which isn't long acting at all in goats. It has a sting carrier for cattle, to attack the muscle the shot was given into, which gives more blood to the muscle for the antibiotic to work...in goats with much smaller muscle mass it necroses the muscle, and if you give another shot into it, the antibiotic is not absorbed, why even in Goat Medicine they recommend all OTC antibiotics be given subq. That's all I know


----------

